# Controller - Automatic timer?



## Hauntmaster1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey everyone, this is my first post on the forum. A quick background on me, I used to decorate my parents front yard when I still lived at home about 10 years ago. But then life got in the may and I had to store my props. Im 29 years old now and finally have a home of my own and apartment living is over. Lol 

Im going to set up this halloweeen and Id like to move into pneumatics. Back when I used to decorate I had animated props runniung off rotisserie motors, Gear motors and the classic "robot fans". They could run all day without needing to be triggered which was great for the cars stopping on the street to look during the first 30 days of October.

Is there any suggestions on how to have a pneumatic with controller (PicoBoo, Nerve Center, Etc.) run on a timer to cycle every two to three minutes for a cycle. Everything ive seen are push button controlls, pressure mats and motion sensors. I was thinking if I had to I could set up an old deer motor to move the arm in front of the motion sensor once a cycle and set off the prop if that would even work... :/

Im lost and out of ideas. 

Thanks guys,

Scott


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Take a look at this - http://hauntmasterproducts.com/10.html
Good to see a you getting back into haunting.


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

Look at some of the Picaxe boards. I set my props to run on a timer sequence of 20000 milliseconds - 20 sec between runs. The EFXtek PROP1 or 2 will run the same way.


----------



## Hauntmaster1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks again guys. I was too late to buy from hauntmasterproducts and and I'm still novice with advanced controllers like picaxe. I did however find something that will work for this year. It's an aquarium power strip used for water jets to create waves.. I randomly stumbled on it. Has three plugs that are triggered from 20 to 60 seconds and the same amount of time off. 

Thanks again! 

-scott


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey! First off, Welcome back. Second, Tell us more about that power strip.!


----------



## Forgedblades (Sep 29, 2010)

This may be what he found.

*LInk*

"Natural Wave Multi-Cycle Pump Timer
Aquarium Systems Natural Wave Pump Timer's alternating water currents created by the pumps and powerheads plugged into Natural Wave mimic actual wave patterns in the ocean, stimulating live corals and providing a more realistic aquatic environment.

Varying water circulation can help reduce dead spots and help keep detritus in suspension, allowing it to be more easily captured by filters. Natural Wave has 3 outlets with adjustable frequency - change duration of cycles from 20 seconds to 3 minutes.

Aquarium Systems Natural Wave has 3 standard power outlets (more outlets than other brands) - so that accessories like lights, filters, or heaters may be plugged into the same outlet strip. Natural Wave multi-cycle pump timer is affordable and economical."


----------



## Hauntmaster1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes that's it. And I misread the timing. Up to three minutes is great. Time to give my shiatsu massager a rest lol


----------



## Hauntmaster1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's a link to a YouTube video demonstration


----------

